# Need a smoked pork belly recipe



## chaim baconman (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm not trying to cure bacon or anything, just a good pork belly recipe.  i have 2 days to marinate w/ sauce and or rub.  anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have made pork candy, basically a pork belly dusted in rub and then smoked.  It's good in small amounts because of the amount of fat but a good appetizer for the BBQ crowd.   If you run it at a bit higher temp you'll cook some of the fat out.  Cooked at lower temps it's a good seasoning.

What where you planning on doing with it?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!!  I don't have any great ideas on the bellies except to cure and smoke them.

"Chaim" Baconman???!!!!!  Really??!!  I'm not quite sure how I feel about that -- definitely conflicted, though!  LOL!  Kinda sacrilege, no? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Pretty clever!!!  My wife laughed out loud!!


----------



## chaim baconman (Sep 5, 2011)

this did not work out well at all.  i pulled the belly when the internal temp read 160 after maybe 3 hours.  it was so fatty, not much to eat really.  should i have left in smoker despite internal temp? can anyone guide me to making pork belly that isn't 75% fat?


----------



## desertlites (Sep 5, 2011)

Perhaps starting with belly that isn't 75% fat would be a start? What is it that your actually trying to achieve?


----------



## chaim baconman (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm trying to achieve a smokey tasting pork belly i can make pork buns with - momofuku or other sandwiches.  i usually smoke meat and make sandwiches with through the week.


----------



## smokin - k (Sep 7, 2011)

Baconman,

   I will ask my chef friend who does exactly what you describe for a restaurant of his... It's not cured bacon its just well prepared belly.. More to follow. Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## smokin - k (Sep 7, 2011)

Baconman,

      I just got off the phone with my buddy and this is what he said. I know this is a smoking web site and the direction I have below does not have smoke included. I would think that you could add some smoke to it after the process or in the middle as long as you keep the heat above the danger zone. You may have to lessen the time you bake the belly as you will be smoking this and in turn cooking it as well. I sent you a PM with my phone number if you have any questions. Happy Smoking, Smokin - K 

Start with a fresh pork belly (no cure) 

Place on a Broiler pan (something that the grease can drain off and be caught in a reservoir) and cook at 400 degrees F for a little over an hour 

(I would probably add your smoke at this point)   

Take the belly (after smoking) and the grease drippings from the broiler pan and put into a different pan with a lid (roaster pan with tin foil works) 

Add one bottle of Port Wine and some aromatics like Rosemary and Garlic

Put back in the oven for 3 hours at 350 degrees F. 

Take out of pan and press between two cookie sheets with a bunch of weight on top. 

Cut into strips or into cubes. 

Eat


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

You may try here.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=...GGHP_enUS431US432&ie=UTF-8&aq=1&oq=pork+belly

Asians and hispanics cook pork bellies a lot. And in very delicious fashion.


----------



## moikel (Sep 7, 2011)

My old post of masterstock.Poach belly drain then cut it into convenient sizes. Smoke & baste with masterstock maybe mixed with some char siu  sauce out of jar until its tender. Cut first layer of fat/skin off & take it from there. Did it yesterday worked well ,hope this is helpful. Try chinese butcher shops if you have one near you.


----------

